# Clementi



## Aurelian

Recently I found Clementi's opus 40 number 2 piano sonata:






I can hear the influence on Beethoven and Chopin.

Which other Clementi works do you recommend?


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley (piano) recorded a wonderful disc with Capriccios & Variations on Hyperion.


----------



## architecture

Sonata Op. 25 #5
Sonata Op. 50 #3 "didone abbandonata"
toccata op. 11 (b-flat major)
sonatinas Op. 36 (of course)
third symphony


----------



## Pauli91FIN

Childhood favorite: Sonatina (op. 37, no. 2)
Adulthood favorite: Sonata in F sharp minor (op. 26, no. 2)

I have also heard his symphonies but didn't find them quite as attractive as the works for solo piano.


----------



## Festus

I viewed this the other day and Robert uses a piece from Clementi (C Major Opus 36, No. 1) which is quite beautiful.


----------



## Sonata

I just got back to regularly playing the piano after intermittent breaks. I'm really trying to focus on honing a good technique this time. One of the pieces I am working on is Clementi's sonatina 1


----------



## pianozach

Aurelian said:


> Recently I found Clementi's opus 40 number 2 piano sonata:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear the influence on Beethoven and Chopin.
> 
> Which other Clementi works do you recommend?


There's another one in C major that's fun . . .


----------

